# [Sistema] PC bloqueado totalmente de repente (SOLVED)

## ZaPa

Hola amigos.

Tengo un problema un tanto raro con mi portatil, y es que, cuando estoy trabajando con el , aleatoriamente se queda totalmente bloqueado.

No puedo hacer nada, ni reiniciar el servidor X, ni funciona teclado, ni ratón.....por lo que me gustaria saber que podria hacer en este caso.

¿Que logs podria consultar para ver que esta ocasionando el problema?

Muchas gracias.

Saludos.

----------

## quilosaq

Deberías mirar:

```
/var/log/dmesg

/var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

Pero no debes hacerlo usando el mismo sistema en el que tienes el problema porque los archivos serán sobrescritos durante el inicio y no quedará rastro de la información que estás buscando. Debes arrancar con un medio alternativo como un CD/DVD o memoria usb y montar la partición correspondiente.

----------

## pelelademadera

Yo usaria un logger, como por ejemplo sysklog. y seguiria hasta que se cuelgue el equipo.

luego chequeas el log

----------

## ZaPa

Bueno, comento  los avances que he tenido.

El dia que escribí el mensaje, utilice otro archivo de firmware para mi tarjeta wireless la cual es la siguiente:

```

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Device 3166 (rev 79)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 4210

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 126

   Memory at a1000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

   Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [40] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number dc-53-60-ff-ff-ae-7d-10

   Capabilities: [14c] Latency Tolerance Reporting

   Capabilities: [154] L1 PM Substates

   Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

   Kernel modules: iwlwifi

```

Para esta utilizaba un fichero del firmware que se encontraba en /lib/firmware:

```

ls /lib/firmware | grep iwl

iwlwifi-7265D-10.ucode

iwlwifi-7265D-12.ucode

iwlwifi-7265D-13.ucode

iwlwifi-7265D-16.ucode

iwlwifi-7265D-17.ucode

iwlwifi-7265D-21.ucode

iwlwifi-7265D-22.ucode

iwlwifi-8000C-13.ucode

iwlwifi-8000C-16.ucode

iwlwifi-8000C-21.ucode

iwlwifi-8000C-22.ucode

iwlwifi-8265-21.ucode

iwlwifi-8265-22.ucode

```

Utilizaba el firmware iwlwifi-7265-D-10.ucode, ahora, he pasado a utilizar el iwlwifi-7265D-22.ucode.. Hicé esto por que sospechaba que el problema era del firmware de la tarjeta wireless...

Otra cosa que he hecho es actualizar el kernel del sistema, ahora estoy utilizando el siguiente kernel:

```
Linux laptop 4.10.9-gentoo #1 SMP
```

En este momento el bloqueo TOTAL del sistema ha cesado, lo que si que ocurre alguna que otra vez (al menos me lo ha hecho una vez más) es que el servidor X se queda bloqueado, pero puedo hacer un apagado limpio del sistema.

Aun no voy a cerrar el post, voy a seguir con observaciones y cuando lo termine de solucionar comentaré los cambios.

Muchas gracias.

Un saludo.

----------

## pelelademadera

posteate un lspci y un lsusb a ver el hardware y comentanos mas que nada que drivers de video estas usando.

se cuelga usandola o se cuelga cuando queda en reposo y queres despertarla?

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

lspci -v:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Sky Lake Host Bridge/DRAM Registers (rev 08)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Sky Lake Host Bridge/DRAM Registers

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=10 <?>

   Kernel driver in use: skl_uncore

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Sky Lake Integrated Graphics (rev 07) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Lenovo Sky Lake Integrated Graphics

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 125

   Memory at a0000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   Memory at 90000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   I/O ports at 4000 [size=64]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at 000c0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [40] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

   Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [ac] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] #1b

   Capabilities: [200] Address Translation Service (ATS)

   Capabilities: [300] #13

   Kernel driver in use: i915

   Kernel modules: i915

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Device 9d2f (rev 21) (prog-if 30 [XHCI])

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3808

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 124

   Memory at a1200000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/8 Maskable- 64bit+

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:14.2 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Device 9d31 (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3808

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 255

   Memory at a122a000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Device 9d3a (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3808

   Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 255

   Memory at a122b000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

00:17.0 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Device 9d03 (rev 21) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3808

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 122

   Memory at a1228000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

   Memory at a122e000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   I/O ports at 4080 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 4088 [size=4]

   I/O ports at 4060 [size=32]

   Memory at a122c000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [a8] SATA HBA v1.0

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 9d14 (rev f1) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 120

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00003fff

   Memory behind bridge: a1100000-a11fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3808

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [100] #00

   Capabilities: [140] Access Control Services

   Capabilities: [220] #19

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 9d15 (rev f1) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 121

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: a1000000-a10fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3808

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [100] #00

   Capabilities: [140] Access Control Services

   Capabilities: [200] L1 PM Substates

   Capabilities: [220] #19

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Device 9d48 (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3808

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:1f.2 Memory controller: Intel Corporation Device 9d21 (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3808

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Memory at a1224000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

00:1f.3 Audio device: Intel Corporation Device 9d70 (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3808

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 32, IRQ 126

   Memory at a1220000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Memory at a1210000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

   Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

00:1f.4 SMBus: Intel Corporation Device 9d23 (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3808

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 16

   Memory at a122d000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   I/O ports at 4040 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15)

   Subsystem: Lenovo RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 123

   I/O ports at 3000 [size=256]

   Memory at a1104000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Memory at a1100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 01

   Capabilities: [b0] MSI-X: Enable- Count=4 Masked-

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 01-00-00-00-68-4c-e0-00

   Capabilities: [170] Latency Tolerance Reporting

   Capabilities: [178] L1 PM Substates

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Device 3166 (rev 79)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 4210

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 127

   Memory at a1000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

   Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [40] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number dc-53-60-ff-ff-ae-7d-10

   Capabilities: [14c] Latency Tolerance Reporting

   Capabilities: [154] L1 PM Substates

   Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

   Kernel modules: iwlwifi

```

modulos cargado: lsmod:

```
iwlmvm                223038  0 

snd_hda_codec_conexant    10097  1 

snd_hda_codec_generic    53863  1 snd_hda_codec_conexant

iwlwifi               126023  1 iwlmvm

x86_pkg_temp_thermal     4382  0 

i915                 1133918  38 

intel_gtt              12326  1 i915

snd_hda_intel          21152  6 

snd_hda_codec          83146  3 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec_conexant,snd_hda_codec_generic

snd_hda_core           48656  4 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec_conexant,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_codec_generic

snd_hwdep               5866  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                77551  3 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_core

snd_timer              19274  1 snd_pcm

snd                    54836  19 snd_hda_intel,snd_hwdep,snd_hda_codec_conexant,snd_hda_codec,snd_timer,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_pcm

soundcore               5231  1 snd

```

----------

## pelelademadera

cuando se cuelguen las X, y haces el reinicio tenes acceso a la consola? o la apagas con boton de power?

si tenes acceso a la consola, antes de apagar el equipo, copiate los logs:

cat dmesg > dmesg.log

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log > xorg.log

luego postealos.

Cuelgues en las X en gral son o controladores graficos, o suelen ser politicas de ahorro de energia.

Podes probar desactivando C6+ desde el bios, o sea, en los C-STATES, desabilita todo lo que sea mayor o igual a 6.

Si solucionas con eso, activa el 6, y anda subiendo hasta que encuentres cual es el mayor estado que no proboca el bloqueo.

Donde lo encontras en el bios... va a depender del portatil, pero en gral, en advanced / cpu configuration

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Como dije en mi anterior mensaje sospechaba que todo venia del firmware de la tarjeta wireless. Al parecer, la utilizar otro frimware de mi tarjeta wireless todo funciona PERFECTAMENTE.

Doy como solucionado el tema.

Muchas gracias a todos.

Un saludo.

----------

